
Pipewire – Linux media server that replaces Pulseaudio and Jack - sandGorgon
http://pipewire.org
======
inetsee
My first concern is whether Pipewire plays nicely with PulseAudio and Jack? If
I install Pipewire will it break applications that expect to work with
PulseAudio and/or Jack?

~~~
dbrgn
It seems that Jack clients will be able to connect to Pipewire:
[https://github.com/PipeWire/pipewire/wiki/JACK](https://github.com/PipeWire/pipewire/wiki/JACK)

They don't seem to know yet whether the same should be possible for
PulseAudio:
[https://github.com/PipeWire/pipewire/wiki/PulseAudio](https://github.com/PipeWire/pipewire/wiki/PulseAudio)

